# I'm french beekeeper



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the site and good luck. Don't worry to much about your English the bees don't care.


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

Bonjour Patrice, 

Good luck for your new life in the US.

Salut Ralf


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

CA is a big place where are you looking to relocate to.? Sacramento area, San Francisco area, LA area, Modesto area and San Diego area.? That would be the big 5 I would think. But welcome to the site.


----------



## Patrice (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for your welcome message.
I think about Los Angeles area.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Patrice!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Agree.......don't worry about your English, most of us here still have a problem with it! 

Welcome & enjoy the site.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Bienvenue !


----------

